# A big dissapointment...



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
:'(


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Just get a better quality needle. Boye aren't that great.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I struggle with Harmony's doing the same thing. They stay tight for several days of knitting so I just have to remember to make sure they are tight each time I pick up my knitting.

I have started buying Signature's interchangeable. They are expensive so I buy one at a time as I need that size.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Greatest or not, the motion of knitting does unscrew the cable from the needle with most brands. I have seen this complaint with many brands. best suggestion is to every so often retighten.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting your experience. I have been looking at the same brand at my local store. I will not buy them now, instead I will save to buy a better quality set.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. I splurged on some Addis with Christmas money a few years ago, and haven't regretted it for a minute. Sometimes you still get quality when you spend a large amount of money.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I knit afghans and shawls so prefer to use circulars for the length --but I prefer fixed cables as I tried a couple of different interchangables and got tired of chasing lost stitches every time I forgot to tighten the stupid cables over and over again!


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

My husband put a drop of locktight on the threads of my needles this seems to help. They will come undone again, but don't loosen when working. I bought a set of boyes interchangeables and now wished I had not bothered. I much prefer the knit picks symphony range, more expensive but they feel and knit much better..IMHO ...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The Boyes I got for Christmas are working great! But then again I am use to tightening lug nuts on equipment!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a set for years and never had them come apart while knitting.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I have a set for years and never had them come apart while knitting.


Maybe they are just not as good as they use to be?
I tightened on set so tight that the ends flared and the stitches kept catching on them. On one of the cords the threaded bit sheared off. I use them if I am out and about, because if they get broken or lost I would not be so bothered!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought a set on Friday..took them back on Monday I thought they were horrible..


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

To help you decide on which ones to choose, I'll share my experience. I have a set of Knitter's Pride Symfonie Wood Interchangeable Deluxe. I really love the flexible cable and the needles are smooth with a good point - not real sharp, but sharp enough. I have had no problem with them coming apart, but you do need to re-tighten them periodically. The interchangeable feature and the fact that they are all in one case makes them so worthwhile. I encourage you to not give up! Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had the same experience with my knitpicks and not only do they come unscrewed but sometimes the metal connector comes unglued from the wooden needle shaft. AGGRAVATING to say the least....


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I had the same problem with the Boye set I bought. I have a set of Denise that I like better but I am trying to save up for the Cubics set. In the meantime I use fixed circulars and keep the Denise interchangeable set for when I don't have the right size needles. I think if I had it to do over again I would not buy the Boye or Denise and go straight for the more expensive set. I guess it is a situation where you get what you pay for.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

If you've followed KP for any length of time, you will see the subject of interchangeables comes up regularly. The general opinion is that the best sets are Addi, Knitters Pride, Chiagoo and Hiya Hiya. Knitpicks new ones have a lot of separations, as do Denise and Boye. After those generalities, it's up to the individual knitter. I've been using fixed circulars from Addi, Hiya Hiya and Chiagoo to see which I like best and it's a toss up between them for my next set.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is why I am staying away from interchangeable needles. Would not be able to take the fussing with keeping them screwed together.


----------



## janismi (Mar 1, 2013)

MPolaski said:


> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. I splurged on some Addis with Christmas money a few years ago, and haven't regretted it for a minute. Sometimes you still get quality when you spend a large amount of money.


I did the same thing for my Birthday last year and I love my Lace Addis, they have never come apart and are a joy to knit with!!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

janismi said:


> I did the same thing for my Birthday last year and I love my Lace Addis, they have never come apart and are a joy to knit with!!


Same here! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


That is my biggest fear of interchangables. I am amassing quite a collection of fixed circs, so I don't think I will ever have a need for them.


----------



## marirb (Feb 18, 2014)

Hiya Hiya sells interchangeable needle grips (2 for around a dollar) for tightening the connection. A rubber jar opener or a rubber band can also be used. Only hold on to the metal part, never the needle itself. I use these with my Knitters Pride, Knit Pro & Knit Picks and they never come loose.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Did you use the key and grip to tighten them? Never had a problem with my Boye or Knitters Pride interchangeables. Use nothing but them now.


----------



## marirb (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, I use the key & grip. I am careful not to over tighen so I don't strip the threads.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I love my addis and also have a set of knit picks. They aren't as good but not bad. Addis are my favourite. I have plenty of single circulars as well. In fact I seem to have a lot of needles so why can I never find the one I need?


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is why I am staying away from interchangeable needles. Would not be able to take the fussing with keeping them screwed together.


 I'm with you on this. Besides, I already have darn near every size needle there is, no sense in buying the same thing again.


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

I also bought the same thing with the same results. One of the
No. 7 needles was completely stripped and wouldn't stay on. Of course the project I was working on called for No. 7 - so I taped it on and it worked fine. The No. 8 caught the yarn each time it ran over the needled. I ended up taking them back. I ended up getting Addi click in needles and I love them. It cost a bit more but I really think they work will. I hope the individual ones work out for you


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought a set of KnitPro Harmonies last year and I am very happy with them. I also use the same needles in DPNS for my socks, but I am careful to always tighten the join with the little metal thingy, and have never had them come apart. I do check that they are tight, from time to time. The big advantage in using Interchangeables is that you can change the needle size without a problem. I sometimes cast on and decide that a larger ( or smaller) needle is required. The other big plus is that I don't have to search to find the right size needle, they are always all together in the case, and they look so pretty.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Milocat said:


> I bought a set of KnitPro Harmonies last year and I am very happy with them. The other big plus is that I don't have to search to find the right size needle, they are always all together in the case, and they look so pretty.


Always all together in the case. I wish! Mine grew legs.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Unless you use the coupon at joann fabrics, those Boye needles are not as inexpensive as some of the better quality needles. I have 2 sets of Boye needles and my complaint is that the join is not smooth. Have since bought cubics and love them, but they don't have the small sizes.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that sounds like a great idea



frogzone said:


> My husband put a drop of locktight on the threads of my needles this seems to help. They will come undone again, but don't loosen when working. I bought a set of boyes interchangeables and now wished I had not bothered. I much prefer the knit picks symphony range, more expensive but they feel and knit much better..IMHO ...


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've had the connections come loose a lot but never actually lost any stitches because I can tell they're loose when the yarn starts to catch, and I know to stop and tighten up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I put away my old Boye set as soon as I received my new Knitter's Pride Dreamz set. What a world of difference. The cords are superb and the joining is easy- peasy and they stay joined.



smontero237 said:


> I had the same problem with the Boye set I bought. I have a set of Denise that I like better but I am trying to save up for the Cubics set. In the meantime I use fixed circulars and keep the Denise interchangeable set for when I don't have the right size needles. I think if I had it to do over again I would not buy the Boye or Denise and go straight for the more expensive set. I guess it is a situation where you get what you pay for.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Boye's have a lot to recommend them, not the least of which is that they are affordable. It's not an issue for you any more, but if you ever decide to use another brand of interchangeables, make sure they are tight to begin with. Use the key that comes with the set.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

From everything I have read on this site, Addi's are the way to go. I have a set of Yarnology that I got at Hobby Lobby for about $45.00 with coupons and have the same problems. I am also saving up for better set.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

mbrangan said:


> Hiya Hiya sells interchangeable needle grips (2 for around a dollar) for tightening the connection. A rubber jar opener or a rubber band can also be used. Only hold on to the metal part, never the needle itself. I use these with my Knitters Pride, Knit Pro & Knit Picks and they never come loose.


I have Knit Picks interchangeables and use the key to tighten and then end with securing the tightening with the rubber jar opener. I have never had them separate and use them all the time. I think the final step of tightening with the jar opener is the KEY!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I find Boye's regular circulars a disappointment... I haven't tried their interchangeables, but I can just imagine they wouldn't be up to snuff. I love my KnitPicks Options Interchangeables in nickle-plated.  Sure, they're pricier, but sometimes they're on sale & they're worth it. 
I find myself needing to do the same thing with shoes. I can't wear crappy cheap shoes, no matter how cute they might be. They're not good teaching shoes. I have to scour the ends of the Earth trying to find the 2 or 3 pairs of semi-professional looking shoes sold by a brand like Merrell & grit my teeth & pay more for them... and then throw out all my crappy shoes. This winter in particular has been a hard one for shoes. The moral of the story is: you get what you pay for.


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

I had the same experience with the Boyes. I have a set from knit picks and they are great.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the Knitpicks Harmony interchangeables and find that the joins aren't smooth. I bought the Hiya Hiya interchangeables and absolutely love them! Well worth the money. Just my 0.02 cents...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the Boye all the time. I have 3 sets. You MUST, MUST, MUST use the tool that comes with the set to tighten the needle to the cable. I also periodically check the join. I have never had them come apart as long as I use the tool to tighten.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

I have to say that the KA interchangeable is my favorite. They are only made in bamboo so may not be what everyone needs or wants. The fact that they swivel on the needle keeps them from "unscrewing". The fixed needles swivel too so you don't have the issue of a twisted cable. They are a little pricey, but in my humble opinion (just saying) are worth it. Don't overlook them when you are checking out interchangeables.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I waited for my husband to get me the Addis for Christmas. They are expensive but they snap together and don't come undone. I love them. I use them all the time. I bought extra cables so I can have more than one project going on at one time. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Addi Addi Addi. OK so they cost more BUT they work, no hassle, no temper, no lost work. Love them. Get the long lace ones To die for.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

bonster said:


> I use the Boye all the time. I have 3 sets. You MUST, MUST, MUST use the tool that comes with the set to tighten the needle to the cable. I also periodically check the join. I have never had them come apart as long as I use the tool to tighten.


I, too, have a couple of Boye sets. What I found was that the old set (from back in the early 70's) was far superior to the newer (mid 90's) set that I have. With the old set I could really tighten my needle to the cable and everything was fine. With the newer set I saw that the tighter I made them the more malformed my needle became. The needle flared at the connection point causing my yarn to hang/grab. So, I love my old ones (mostly because my Mom gave them to me as a young teenager) but wouldn't buy the newer ones.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have knitpro interchangeables and although if I don't tighten them enough they do come undo so I just make sure that I turn the key a little bit tighter and I have knitted the back of my mums cardigan and now on the left front, so far so good.


----------



## organ player (Feb 27, 2011)

I have never liked the Boye set I got back in the mid 1980's as a Christmas gift. Over the years they have been sitting in the case unused for the most part. I recently purchased a set of Knitter's Pride Cubics and I love them. My knitting is more even and they are easier on my arthritic hands. I also bought a set of #2 double point cubics for socks. I plan to continue adding more sizes.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, I did notice the the flare on one set - maybe it is the newer set that is in a red container. My other 2 sets are in the brown container. I haven't tried to "fix" the flare yet as I have extra sets. I thought it was just me!


pyfairy said:


> I, too, have a couple of Boye sets. What I found was that the old set (from back in the early 70's) was far superior to the newer (mid 90's) set that I have. With the old set I could really tighten my needle to the cable and everything was fine. With the newer set I saw that the tighter I made them the more malformed my needle became. The needle flared at the connection point causing my yarn to hang/grab. So, I love my old ones (mostly because my Mom gave them to me as a young teenager) but wouldn't buy the newer ones.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am surprised to hear this! I bought a set of Boye's in january whil in florida, and i love them, have knit two afghans with them with no plroblems, you have to tighten them before starting to knit....with the little pin. I also have bought the knitters pride sample kit, for 19.95 online, and love them as well, i am on my fourth sweater with these and equally appreciate them! Had you tightened them before starting?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a set of Boyes with a coupon also. Following some advice from another Kper in an earlier post, I also bought 3 different lengths of Chiao Goo cables and 3 sets of small adapters. I've only knitted a hat using the Boye needles and Chiao Goo cables but had absolutely no problem with them coming apart.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I never had a problem with mine staying together as long as I used the key and the gripper pad to tighten them. My problem with the Boye's was the cables. They are just awful. The tips are nice though and the price is right when you have those coupons. I have several other sets of Interchangeables though, so I really don't use these.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't had a problem with the knitters pride, but I do keep one of keys on a string in the bag with a current WIP, just in case!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Denise Interchangeables for over 10 years and they have done well. Only once I had a problem in that the peg that holds it together broke off and the company replaced it as they are guaranteed. I've not seen any other comments on this brand.


----------



## gloriana (Jan 31, 2014)

Get a rubber jar opener, the flat kind with textured. Tighten the tips with this and they will stay put. If you tighten them enough, you will need to use it again to change tips.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

pyfairy said:


> I have to say that the KA interchangeable is my favorite. They are only made in bamboo so may not be what everyone needs or wants. The fact that they swivel on the needle keeps them from "unscrewing". The fixed needles swivel too so you don't have the issue of a twisted cable. They are a little pricey, but in my humble opinion (just saying) are worth it. Don't overlook them when you are checking out interchangeables.


Whats "KA"?


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you tighten the cable to needle with the pin enclosed that make the join very tight.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

My DD bought me Chiagoos. They kept coming apart so I don't use them very often. Tried all the tips suggested by KP's.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


I have two sets, one is about 30 years old. the only time I have a problem with them coming undone is on the older set as the threads on the connectors are worn. If you use the two small keys and the rubber grip to tighten them , they should stay. You could have gotten a defective set. I would have conntacted Boye/ Simplicity first, you could still do that, let them know you returned them to the store . they might just send you a coupon for a discount on another set. Wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm hoping my vintage set of Boye interchangeable never wear out. My set is about 40 years old and my grammy never had a problem with keeping them together and since I inherited them after her death I have not had any issues keeping them together. We all know that things are not made like they used to be. I guess that goes for the Boye interchangeable needles too.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The trick to keeping them tight, which I learned here, is to hold the needle with a little piece of rubber ( I use a jar lid ooener) while you're tightening it. Works everytime. The little extra strength you get from it makes the difference.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

beaz said:


> Whats "KA"?


You can google and get lots of info. I just picked the Amazon link to show you.

http://www.amazon.com/Exchangable-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Standard/dp/B00C7AM8QU


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Did you use the little tool to tighten with?


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had a set of Boyd's since the early 70's and never had a problem. Got set of Harmonys a few years ago and while I find some of the joins are not as smooth as desired, I've not had them loosen on me.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Got the sample set of Dreamz for about $20 plus shipping, two cables and sizes 6, 7, and 8 tips, each a different material. I have been using them and they have held together well. The test set is reasonable enough if those are the sizes you use the most.

For fixed circulars, I have gravitated to ChiaoGoo. Love their lace tips 40" sizes 1 & 2 for socks which I do toe up two at a time.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted to give up on circulars due to the same problem with Boye . I wouldn't even give them away because I didn't want to cause anyone discouragement,. My advise is to save your pennies and get a set of addi clicks. I love mine. Luckily they were a gift . They made me enjoy circular knitting. Nothing worse than to be knitting along and have your needles come apart:-(


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

past said:


> I'm hoping my vintage set of Boye interchangeable never wear out. My set is about 40 years old and my grammy never had a problem with keeping them together and since I inherited them after her death I have not had any issues keeping them together. We all know that things are not made like they used to be. I guess that goes for the Boye interchangeable needles too.


Defiantly! It goes for their fixed circular needles too! You can't pry my old Boye needles away, but I wouldn't give you a plug nickle for the new ones. And if you go to Ebay to buy the old ones, stay away from the really old (maybe 1st gen??) interchangeable cables! They were horrible! Ugly, hard, thick, white...yuck!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Every time I read the threads about interchangeables, I wonder the same thing: Why do the more expensive sets not come with the gripper pad, such as the Boye sets do? That little extra "grip" does make a big difference in the needles staying together. In all honesty, I probably wouldn't have even thought about a gripper except I did get the Boye set first (because of Joanne's coupon and the lower price) and the gripper pad was included in the set. I have never had mine come apart, but I don't like the cables. I bought the "try me" set of Knit Picks, which didn't come with the gripper pad, so used the Boye pad and have not had those come apart, either. I went on to buy the "Sunstruck" complete set and love them.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. I have a set and really like them. I make sure before I begin that I tighten the tips with the key and the gripper. The only time I have had a problem with them loosening eas when I had several cords connected, to increase the length, when making an afghan. The jog at the end of the cords would make them loosen over time. I bought new cords, without the bend at the end, and the problem was solved. I bought them about 2-3 years ago, so they are fairly new, at JoAnn's. My only problem is that I have become hooked on Kollage Square needles so am no longer happy with _any_ round needle. **sigh**

RobbiD


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I have all the sizes of the fixed cable needles but decided with a 50 % off coupon from Joann's or Micheals I really needed the interchangeable one. Boyd's is what they handle, so that's what I got. Used them for a few years now. Had one come apart on me in the middle of knitting a Afghan and was a pain to pick up all the stitches that were dropped. Another time I was pulling the stitches up to the needle to knit and it snapped. Lost that size of needle and cable. Broke off where it screwed in. I still use the Boyds off and on, just remember to tighten them from time to time and not pull on them. I found this interesting, especially the tightening to much that they catch the stitches. So that's why I don't have a smooth transition from the cable to the needle. I hate that!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a set of Denise and they may be the cheaper kind, but they never come apart when using them.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

pyfairy said:


> You can google and get lots of info. I just picked the Amazon link to show you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Exchangable-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Standard/dp/B00C7AM8QU


The review on the KA needles was very good. Interesting that the cable sizes change according to the size of the needle. Size 2-13 is impressive, but the feature I like best is the twist in the cable connection that prevents the occasional curl. That is a feature I love about Lantern Moon. These needles sound like a good investment.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have Denise interchangeable. At first they were great. Now they keep coming apart. I think Denise will replace but haven't checked into it yet.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Learned that the ole saying "you get what you pay for" is truly for real.
Your better off spending more now to save money later by not having to "re-buy" something again later.
Spent some extra and got ChiaoGoo set and they are perfect. No regrets there.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> I have Denise interchangeable. At first they were great. Now they keep coming apart. I think Denise will replace but haven't checked into it yet.


Oh no, mine are still new, hope this doesn't happen!


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a set of the Knit Picks metal interchangeables and do like them. I have been having an issue with arthritis in my hands so I bought a set of cubics dp's Have been making charity mittens and am saving to get the set of cubics interchangeables. My hands are a little sore today (I have been knitting these mittens 2 pr all weekend) but not so sore I can't knit later today!


----------



## Bridgette0522 (Jan 25, 2014)

Woodsywife said:


> I have Denise interchangeable. At first they were great. Now they keep coming apart. I think Denise will replace but haven't checked into it yet.


I have Denise interchangables and have been using them for about 10 years and never a problem. I like that they snap in and there are no tools or tightening necessary. Unfortunately, they are probably not a good choice if you like to do Magic Loop because the cables are thicker and stiffer.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

The Boye interchangeable was my first big purchase of needles, Also bought with coupons, probably from Michaels or AC Moore. I have not had any problem keeping the needle attached to the cable but using the cable extension is another problem altogether. So, I made longer cables from a tutorial online out of weed whacker line and other bits. I have since purchased better needles but I still use the Boye if a pattern calls for a size I don't have. So sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KnitPick is very good on replacing needles/cords if they are not working right. But I do like the slickness of the needle.

Also have some Addi's and some Hiya Hiyas, the large number set. The Addis are a bit of a pain making the click connection, but if done right they hold. I don't think the lace points are very sharp which is disappointing because that is why I got them. The HiyaHiyas seem to work fine but I have not been doing much with them for awhile. The Knit Picks were getting used most until I began a few pair of socks. Interchangeables dont come in the smaller sizes so wound up using my cheap set from china which work just fine with their braided steel cables. Just treated my self to a #1 40" KnitPick cable for 2-at-a-time socks not yet begun.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Boye cables are way too rigid. I had them first and did prayer shaawls - ok for that. But then I discovered the world of fine circulars - Knitpicks, Addi's, etc. There is a tremendous difference.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am one of those who don't have a problem with my Knit Picks coming undone... but they did change manufacturers because of inconsistencies in their product... I guess mine were made on a good day ... anyway go to Knitters Pride... they have a very nice set.. for about what you probably paid for your Boye... its too bad that Boye isn't a good brand anymore they use to be great!!! and on top of the Knitting needle hill


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I, too, tried several brands of interchangeables over the years. Some worked better than others, but all would eventually come apart. You should not need to stop and tighten every few rows in my way of thinking, although I found that was exactly what was suggested. Then, when a cable broke at the join of one set, I went to my LYS and plunked down the money for a set of Addis. Problem solved! They are pricey, but they never come apart, are wonderful needles, and an investment I should have made years before. I LOVE them. I suggest this set to anyone and everyone. I just regret having spent so much money over the years on circulars and other sets over the years. I only wish Addi interchangeables had been available when I started knitting so many years ago.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I also have the same problem with the Boye set. Sorry that I didn't return them but it took me a long time before using them so didn't know that tightening them doesn't help very much.

Sure glad I had a coupon and didn't spend full price!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

pyfairy said:


> I have to say that the KA interchangeable is my favorite. They are only made in bamboo so may not be what everyone needs or wants. The fact that they swivel on the needle keeps them from "unscrewing". The fixed needles swivel too so you don't have the issue of a twisted cable. They are a little pricey, but in my humble opinion (just saying) are worth it. Don't overlook them when you are checking out interchangeables.


i agree... swivelling cables make a huge difference.... i love my ka's and use them 85 per cent of the time.... by contrast my 5 inch sharp hiyahiya's have come undone and my chinese made boye copies have not.... but the ka's are the best all around i have used... i gave away my addi lace clicks i hated them so much and i threw away the few bits of denise i had left after years of snapping needles and broken connectors...

i just want to know if anyone has tried sharpening the ka's ????


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had a set of Boyd interchanegable needles for over 20 years. Yes, I find the cables are stiffer than the more costly sets, but also have found if you use the 2 pins you get with your set to tighten the needles or connectors on the cables you have little trouble with them coming apart. When I first got my set, I used it for a very long time before I realized you HAD to do that to keep them from coming apart (I rarely read instructions.....LOL!!). In retrospect, I would recommend to a new knitted to buy a set right away, I bought mine after buying so many individual cables that I never use!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I got the Addi interchangeable needles for my birthday and I absolutely love them!! Sometimes you have to splurge when the product is worth the extra money. Have never had a needle come loose, the needles are very smooth and the cords are so flexible. Hope you find some needles that work as well for you.


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

I have KnitPicks wooden and plastic interchangeable needles. Both have advantages and disadvantages. I like the plastic for slippery fibers. The wooden needles are great overall, although the pointy tip has poked through my index finger when fighting with the fiber. Some of the metal joins are off kilter a bit. Some come loose. Sometimes the cable pulls out, with too much yanking. However, KnitPicks replaced every complaint without question. It can be frustrating to lose stitches, but I experience that with double points and straight needles. The value of interchangeables is the flexibility of tip size, cable length, and keeping work on a cable with end caps so needles can be used elsewhere. Additionally, the KnitPicks cables are very flexible so they don't tend to kink or fight the knitting. I am certain a few other brands are equally good. Friends like Dreams a lot as well


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

beaz said:


> Whats "KA"?


KA is kinki amibari , a japanese needlemaker.... 
http://www.amibari.jp/english/kinkiamibari.html a family company making bamboo needles since 1916...

if you have used clover takumi and found them slow and rough ... these are not the same.... at all...

available online at the patchwork frog, unicorn and books and jimmy bean amongst others...

beyond the swivelling cables they have many other great features
tips are available in us sizes 0-15
stoppers and cable extenders and converters are all available, needle tips range in size from 2inches to 5 inches...
cables if broken can be repaired ... you can modify cable length as well....

you can purchase single needle tips if one is damaged or lost...

http://www.amibari.jp/download/pdf/ka_ex_flier.pdf

okay i am a big fan... the only reason i ever use anything else is... they are not as sharp as a sharp metal needle...

so complex lace or textural patterns where you need ot dig into 3 or more stitches at once... they dont perform well...


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a set of Boyes interchangeable, and since buying them have had only two incidents when they came apart, both times I had forgotten to tighten them before using them. I love them.


----------



## Grandydede (Nov 4, 2012)

I love signature needles. They do the same as all other knitting needles but, I told my DH it's like driving a ford vs a rolls Royce !
I buy as needed for whatever project I'm doing. I prefer straights. Have 3 sizes so far


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I have knitpicks that click in so never come loose. I love them.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Have used my boyles for years and they work just fine. Occasionally I just tighten at the end of a row


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


I have never had this problem with my Knitters Pride needles. I have bought them a little at a time, and you can buy pieces. I have had the trouble of breaking the cubic version though. That made me sad because I really got nicer tension and more speed with them. I have been using cubic double points and those are awesome! I have never liked Boyle needles. I have sent my old ones to our local recycle craft store.. and I feel guilty now realizing that some poor beginner might buy them and have a sad experience and give up!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


Boye interchangeable needles are cheap ... in both senses of the word. Both quality and price are cheap. Try a set of interchangeable needles that are of better quality. 
Knitters Pride has good quality smallest needle is size 4 and up. 
ChiaoGoo Exelent quality price a bit more than Knitters Pride but also a better value... sizes start at size 2. 
There are others...often higher prices. Everyone has a favorite brand ... My fav would be the ChiaoGoo ... 
Jane


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I have found that the Addi Clicks are the best interchangeables for me. I have 3 sets, the Stainless Steel, the lace and the bamboo. They never come undone! And the great thing is, I found that they automatically replace the part if there is a problem. For example, I was using some yarn that discoloured my needle, went to my LYS and explained the problem and they got me a new set right away. Another time, one of the cords broke off the little click in clip thing and again it was replaced immediately without question. The lady at the LYS said they rarely get complaints about Addis. I have Harmony too, which I love, but they do tend to come undone more often. I love their wood more than all the others but you really have to check them if you are knitting a lot.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love my addis.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love my addis.


----------



## marirb (Feb 18, 2014)

Knitpro has needle tips in sizes US 2.5 & 3, both regular & short lengths that fit Knitters Pride & Knit Picks cables.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

edmondp said:


> Thanks for posting your experience. I have been looking at the same brand at my local store. I will not buy them now, instead I will save to buy a better quality set.


I bought a set of Boyes and haven't had issue with them, but every few days I re-tighten them with the little wrench that they've enclosed. No problems so far. It's the first set that I've ever owned, so nothing to compare them too. I also had coupons and was able to buy them at half price. I have to admit that was a deciding factor in my purchasing them.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I have used my Boyes for years with only a rare come-apart. Sorry yours didn't work out.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> Greatest or not, the motion of knitting does unscrew the cable from the needle with most brands. I have seen this complaint with many brands. best suggestion is to every so often retighten.


Exactly my thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## smee2 (Nov 2, 2011)

wildfire0 said:


> I haven't had a problem with the knitters pride, but I do keep one of keys on a string in the bag with a current WIP, just in case!


I too have Knitters Pride bamboo needles and like them very much. I have made a number of "keys" using a bent paper clip so now have numerous keys.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

take them back...get all of your money back and invest in a better quality needle...chiaogoo or addis come to mind for me....(i personally love my chiaogoo red lace needles).....when you have a good needle knitting will be pure pleasure...
julie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mbrangan said:


> Knitpro has needle tips in sizes US 2.5 & 3, both regular & short lengths that fit Knitters Pride & Knit Picks cables.


This is good to know. However, do they have the same smoothness and sharpness to them? That would be important. This is unique as most companies wont make interchangeable smaller than a #4 do to engineering issues. It is difficult to make a small enough diameter for the connection point and a tip that wont break.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

at this point there are 7 pages of KPers giving opinions and so far I must agree with everything I read.....


----------



## bgcyclist (Feb 24, 2014)

I find that none of the joins on the interchangeables are as smooth as those on fixed circulars. Sometimes that doesn't matter and sometimes it does. My favorite fixed circulars are the Signature stilettos but they are very expensive. They have a convertible set which I've heard has the same issues as all the other interchangeables.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Just make sure you use the tool to tighten


patm said:


> Oh no, mine are still new, hope this doesn't happen!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a great idea.


edmondp said:


> Thanks for posting your experience. I have been looking at the same brand at my local store. I will not buy them now, instead I will save to buy a better quality set.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marirb (Feb 18, 2014)

Identical in smoothness, sharp point & rainbow color. A UK product not sold in the states. Have to order online. They do tell you to be careful because of the thin needle


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

I have a set of Boye's that are from the early '70's with the heavy white cords and a set of Dreams. I find with a heavy weight yarn project my hands and wrists hurt less with the Boye's. They seem to support the weight of the wool without as much pressure holding them. I have used the Boye's since I originally bought them and would not want to give them up. I do like the Dreams for lighter projects.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I own a set of Denise and use them all the time. They never seem to come apart even on projects that require many stitches on the needle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I had the same problem with the Boye set I bought. I have a set of Denise that I like better but I am trying to save up for the Cubics set. In the meantime I use fixed circulars and keep the Denise interchangeable set for when I don't have the right size needles. I think if I had it to do over again I would not buy the Boye or Denise and go straight for the more expensive set. I guess it is a situation where you get what you pay for.


I agree. Don't like boxes and sorry I bought the Denise for DD. I will be upgrading her soon and would like a second set for me. I have the Harmony and love them but may get a set of cubits.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

When I read the reply from MBranigan, I couldn't find the thread so I'm not sure which brand of 'thin' needle sold only in the UK that was being discussed. Can you fill me in?


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Dazeoffchar said:


> From everything I have read on this site, Addi's are the way to go. I have a set of Yarnology that I got at Hobby Lobby for about $45.00 with coupons and have the same problems. I am also saving up for better set.


I also think that the Addi's are the way to go. I have them and I don't even know what everyone is talking about when they say tighten them up. These clip in and there is no tool to tighten them. No need, they never loosen! great needles!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I had purchased KnitPicks' Caspian Interchangeables and had the problem of them coming apart. At least one of each pair was loose. KnitPicks was great about replacing them with what seems to be better made needles. I decided what I really wanted was Addis and was able to purchase them direct from Germany on eBay, which saved me around $50, even with the shipping costs. Love the Addis and I've been using them since I got them. I like them so much that I haven't tried the replacement Caspians yet.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Knittin' in Georgia said:


> To help you decide on which ones to choose, I'll share my experience. I have a set of Knitter's Pride Symfonie Wood Interchangeable Deluxe. I really love the flexible cable and the needles are smooth with a good point - not real sharp, but sharp enough. I have had no problem with them coming apart, but you do need to re-tighten them periodically. The interchangeable feature and the fact that they are all in one case makes them so worthwhile. I encourage you to not give up! Good luck in your decision.


I also have knitters pride. I have had them for 2 years and love them and have never had a problem with them coming apart. Have a great day everyone


----------



## marirb (Feb 18, 2014)

Google Knitpro needles.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought a Boye fixed circular and took it back within a couple of days, the yarn kept getting hung up on the cable join.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I usually go to Denise interchangeables.com to get mine.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have had a set of Boye's interchangeables for years. As long as they are tightened with the key and that slip proof fabric, they stay together for me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have not had good luck with the Boye Interchangeables. I'd suggest the Denise Interchangeables, which cost only a bit more. They stay together well.

Hazel


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this has been posted before, but thot I'd tell you my experience.
I bought the set of Boye interchangeable needles some time ago. When I first used one it did come apart from the cable. I then took the pin from the set and the rubber gripper and made sure I screwed the needle tip onto the cable "very hard" with the pin in the tiny hole. I do that each time now and have never had a cable come loose again and I use them constantly. They are great.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my Knit Picks Interchangeable needles. They are all I use. I have Harmonies and also the Caspian needles. I had some problems with the Caspian needles coming loose from the metal and was told that they had some that the wrong glue had been used to glue them and they were not happy about that either. I know that when things happen it can be really irritating but you don't find many companies that stand behind their products like Knit Picks does. Just a call to customer service and they will cheerfully replace the items without you having to return anything. My Harmony needles are older and were made in India and I really haven't had any problems with them. I really don't have much problem with them coming unscrewed. I do use the little pin and a rubber gripper on the metal of the needle to tighten. When I am knitting I check every so often to be sure they are still tight. All interchangeable needles that screw together can be pains if you don't get them tight enough.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


I had the same experience with Knitpicks Harmony interchangeables....it really is a huge disappointment.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Now if you want to try a fixed circular, look up Indian Lake Artisans needles. These are made in the USA, wood with great lace tips, swivel joins, flexible cables and are hexagonal in shape providing more uniform stitches, better grip with slippery yarns, warm to the touch and my poor arthritic fingers don't tire as easily. (What a run-on sentence.) And yes, they are expensive but oh so worth it.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I did that to mine too, tightened them so much it flared out. . .made me so mad but I had them too long to return. . . put them in a drawer and bought a set of Denise interchangables. . .love them.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a set of Boyes and also some Harmony. Have to tighten both of them from time to time, but the Boyes come apart a lot more often. Very frustrating. The Harmonies are better quality. I wouldn't recommend the Boyes.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the same problem with them.
Funny, the OLD ones Mom had didn't have that problem.
I wish I still had them; but they were lost years ago.
The Big Guy gave me a set of Addi Interchangeables for B'day/anniversary present; and I am over the moon!
I also have a set of KnitPick acrylics I sometimes use if the Addi I need is full of another project, or I'm working with a dark yarn; but the Addi's are my favs.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm with you. I like the fixed cables & I use Boye needles mostly & have had no problem.


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

You get what you pay for is so true.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I even have problems with Addi's on heavy projects with lots of cables/patterns. The push and pull of moving a large piece of work made them come undone. Went back to my old screw-ons and made sure I tightened them well with the gizmo they provide, holding needle with rubber glove. Has only loosened once in about 10" of work with 300+ stitches, and I noticed it before it came off so no stchs lost.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

frogzone said:


> My husband put a drop of locktight on the threads of my needles this seems to help. They will come undone again, but don't loosen when working. I bought a set of boyes interchangeables and now wished I had not bothered. I much prefer the knit picks symphony range, more expensive but they feel and knit much better..IMHO ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had Boye interchangeable for many years. I have 2 sets ... metal and wood. Never have had a problem with them coming unscrewed. Make sure you use the key and the rubberized friction pad to snug them secure. I cannot afford the more expensive sets, although I'm sure they're very nice. 

I have Denise and don't like them. Stiff. Not my go-to set.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree. I use the Denise when I don't have the correct size and length needles , also for stitch holders when I can't find my regular ones or need ones just a bit longer. The set does come in handy and glad I purchased them many years ago. I did have trouble with them coming apart until I learned how to properly connect them.


----------



## barblb (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought a set of Denise interchangeable needles, and I just love them. I bought them online. I have never regretted it, and use them everyday. I did have one snap at the joint and called them right away. They sent me two new replacements free, no problem.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Grandma Jan said:


> I've had the same experience with my knitpicks and not only do they come unscrewed but sometimes the metal connector comes unglued from the wooden needle shaft. AGGRAVATING to say the least....


I have had the same problem with them! Not a happy camper in the middle of an intricate lace shawl.


----------



## Kacee (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a set I have had since the 60's no problem if you use the little lug nut that came with the set. It looks like a piece of heavy wire. Or maybe what I would call a key


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a set of Knitters Pride Symfonie Rose interchangeable needles and they have never come loose. I always use the little tool to tighten them. I even bought them on EBay and after having them a couple of months, one of them came loose and Webs replaced them for me, at N/C even though I bought them on EBay. I also stepped on one and broke it and they replaced it at n/c. Then I found out that I ordered the wrong size for the broken one. They sent the correct ones and told me to keep the other ones so I think I came out pretty well. I love the needles.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Since I already had so many basicly one of each size of regualar needles I could not see a reason to buy those just to have something new to use , some of my needles were my mothers from the 1930's, metal ones and they work just as good today as when bought mother had plastic's from the late 40's and early late 1940's and 1950's gradually those all broke and those I replaced with good metal ones at time tried to have long and sort of each size i used the most that were missing from what my mother had already purchased but then decided that small sizes I wasn't going to use so what mom had is what I have of small sizes and those are the small 4 needle sets and I was right to think that way .


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the Boye interchangeable set too. Although I've used them for several years, I have the same problem with them coming undone. I got a set of Denise interchangeable needles and love, love them! I got mine on Ebay a lot cheaper.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

One must use the little metal tool that Boyle provides to tighten the needles onto the cording- if that is done they usually will not come apart.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no problem with mine nor have my daughter or sister. Did you use the key that comes with them to tighten them? Mind you' ours are KnitPiks



deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I struggle with Harmony's doing the same thing. They stay tight for several days of knitting so I just have to remember to make sure they are tight each time I pick up my knitting.
> 
> I have started buying Signature's interchangeable. They are expensive so I buy one at a time as I need that size.


I have a set of Harmonies too and mine don't unscrew until I take the little key and insert it and take them off the cable. The trick to keeping Harmonies together is to use the pin that comes with every set of cables and tighten them like the instructions tell you to. Just that little bit of extra 'torque' that you get with the tightening pin will keep the cable and tip together as long as you want it to. I don't use a gripper or a pair of pliers to get a better grip, either, just insert the pin, hold it with one hand and tighten the needle with the other. Works every time for me.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I have had Denise which snapped together and the Boye that twist together and didn't like either kind. Both came apart. Now I stick with fixed circular needles.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Janana said:


> I have had Denise which snapped together and the Boye that twist together and didn't like either kind. Both came apart. Now I stick with fixed circular needles.


ANd I have an Addie click that won't "click" together. My husband says it's the operator!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


Ho dear I am sorry to hear of your Boyes needles; I have just ordered a set from America and was eagerly awaiting their arrival now I am feeling sick at the prospect of them coming. 
It is really hard to find any needles where I live as I am a few hours drive to Auckland and even then from searching on the web cannot find any good knitting supplies. I hope at least the cables are pliable as the fixed sets I have are like fighting an Anaconda.


----------



## Knitsey (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll add my voice to saving for a better set. My husband bought AddiTurbo set for me for Christmas a few years ago and after nearly fainting at the price now admits it was worth it. No more mumbling "bad" things under my breath. Now I need some of the smaller sizes, where to buy add-ons?


----------



## WaterDragon52 (Dec 9, 2013)

There is this stuff called "Teflon Tape" that you can get at hardware stores - it helps things stay screwed together.
There are two kinds - white is regular and the yellow is for things that may eat away at the tape like transmission fluid when using it to hold tightly together the connections on a transmission fluid line (just had to have that done on mine to tighten up the connections as I had a fluid leak) So any who, try the white Teflon tape just wrap it around the screw spiral before connecting the two parts.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use "Denise Interchange needles". I love them. That's all I use now. I have my regular are in a flower vase for decoration. Sometimes the ends will get to lose after lots of use(not often), but if they do they will send you a new one. They are the best .


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

the knit pros have a key that you lock them closed with and they don't come undone if you do it correctly


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Dee, I bought the same ones and they are aweful! They just keep unscrewing and getting loose. I'm constantly tightening them during my projects, so unfortunately I only use them in a bind! I'm just grateful that it was 50% off. And yes, I did and still do use the tightening tool. Still comes loose.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Does it come undone when you want it too? I think they use that for plumbing don't they?


WaterDragon52 said:


> There is this stuff called "Teflon Tape" that you can get at hardware stores - it helps things stay screwed together.
> There are two kinds - white is regular and the yellow is for things that may eat away at the tape like transmission fluid when using it to hold tightly together the connections on a transmission fluid line (just had to have that done on mine to tighten up the connections as I had a fluid leak) So any who, try the white Teflon tape just wrap it around the screw spiral before connecting the two parts.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sorry you didn't like them

I have had Boye, Knitpicks, Symphony and several other brands. For me, they all come unscrewed; unless I do this: Take a bit of rubber, I use a 2in square of a rubber glove, grasp the tip and give the tip a firm twist. Be sure to use the key in the cable. (I do wish they'd make those a bit harder to lose.) I have a piece of non-slip rug liner that I also use.


----------



## lschaeffer (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Just had to say I had the same problem with the Boye interchangeables. I finally gave up and spent the extra money on some Chiaogoo Red Lace - have used them on two projects and love them. Also have used some HiyaHiya and they were great - maybe this is a case of you get what you pay for. Someone told me that coming apart often has to do with how you knit - tight or loose. And that it has to do with whether the screw part of the interchangeable is on the cable or the tip - has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

MPolaski said:


> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience. I splurged on some Addis with Christmas money a few years ago, and haven't regretted it for a minute. Sometimes you still get quality when you spend a large amount of money.


:thumbup: I SO agree with this! I love my Addis and figure if you can possibly get the money together to buy the best, these must be it! The only time one would ever come loose in knitting is if you don't have the connection quite lined up, and I always just attach the cable, tug on it several times to be sure it's IN THERE, and go. They don't screw in so can't come UNscrewed. Since getting them, I have never used a straight needle again, and I do Magic Loop so no DP's either. I can always get whatever size I need from my Addi set, so I don't have to run to the LYS every time I get a new pattern.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> Just get a better quality needle. Boye aren't that great.


I've been using Boye since the 1950's and they are my favorite. I've tried the newer ones, and some are fine, but, IMHO, as they offer no improvement (except being the latest fashion) I don't like how much they cost. (And some of them are so slippery my stitches just slide off them.)


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

deechilders said:


> I bought a set of Boys interchangables last week. Got them at Joanna, with coupons that brought them down to $40.
> I was excited, because I'd always wanted some. But I couldn't keep them together. They (well, the size I was using, anyway), kept coming apart, no matter how thinght I thought I was getting them. So today, I took the set back and bought just one of the size circular that I needed for the pattern.
> I was so dissapointed, and probably will just stick with regular circulars, from now on.
> :'(


If your needles were their aluminum Needlemaster set, you have to use a key and rubber gripper to tighten them. If you do, you should have no problems. If you don't, they will always come apart.
I have a set I don't use because I can't use metal needles, but in finding out that metal doesn't work for me, I used them enough to understand how well they stay together or not. They WILL come unscrewed if you don't use BOTH the key AND the rubber gripper, both part of the set. If you use both, you shouldn't have a problem. You can tell when the needles are beginning to separate from the cables because you can feel a roughness as you slide your stitches over the join that's loosening up. If you re tighten them immediately, you won't ever lose stitches and if you tighten them correctly when you assemble them you are a lot less likely to have it happen.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

As for me and my circulars , I just buy stationary circulars. I know it is costly but it works for me. I gave my Boyd's away.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've been using Boye since the 1950's and they are my favorite. I've tried the newer ones, and some are fine, but, IMHO, as they offer no improvement (except being the latest fashion) I don't like how much they cost. (And some of them are so slippery my stitches just slide off them.)


My Addi Clicks are bamboo because I knit loosely and just like you, the metal needles slide right out of the stitches. I also have several sizes of Dreamz fixed cables that I like, though the cables are a bit stiff compared to Addi.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sorry for your bad experience. I have a set of Denise interchangeables and they are great. You just push the point into the cable then twist and they click into place. They do not come undone until you actually twist and then pull them apart. They are plastic and very lightweight. I really love mine. You don't need a separate key or anything else to put them together.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I have the Boye needles. I had that issue in the beginning then realized there is a key to put into the hole to tighten them. Don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a set of Boyes and have had some problems with loosening but don't always use the tool for tightening. This last project I am working on I haven't had any problem. They may not be the greatest but I am just happy to have the set.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have Denise needles and absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

past said:


> I'm hoping my vintage set of Boye interchangeable never wear out. My set is about 40 years old and my grammy never had a problem with keeping them together and since I inherited them after her death I have not had any issues keeping them together. We all know that things are not made like they used to be. I guess that goes for the Boye interchangeable needles too.


I too have Boye's that my husband bought me in the 70's when they came in 2 sets one sizes 1-5 for 11.00 and the other set 6-15 for 19.00 never use anything else. Do come undone because I lost the thing to tighten them with.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Assuming you didn't get a defective set, I find on mine, which I have had for about 40 yrs, I always have to use the little 'tightener' that comes with them. It's the little wire that has a little loop on the end of it. Put it in the hole of the long cable and use the little rubber thing and turn with each hand going in a different direction. They always stay for me but if I skip using the little rubber thing to get a good grip they will loosen.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

d-Dub. Don't fret until you try them. Like I said on my other post, you must use the little rubber thing AND the key together to tighten them. Like I said, I've had mine for about 40 yrs and have never has a problem as long as I tighten them properly. I love my set and use it a lot just because I have it. I always take it with me when were traveling because it's so compact and I can use them for both circular needles and individually as 'jumper' needles. Otherwise I'm always forgetting a particular size. Good luck with yours and be sure to let us ll know how they do. --Linda


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

jobailey said:


> I struggle with Harmony's doing the same thing. They stay tight for several days of knitting so I just have to remember to make sure they are tight each time I pick up my knitting.
> 
> I have started buying Signature's interchangeable. They are expensive so I buy one at a time as I need that size.


I have been using Interchangable Harmony for some years. Sometimes they come apart but not bad. 2 cables have uneven joins that I should contact KnitPicks about. A year ago I was knitting with silk & Harmony was losing stitches. I bought Addi Turbo Click. I feel they are much better than Harmony. Lifetime guarantee, excellent tapered point.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

my2blkcats said:


> d-Dub. Don't fret until you try them. Like I said on my other post, you must use the little rubber thing AND the key together to tighten them. Like I said, I've had mine for about 40 yrs and have never has a problem as long as I tighten them properly. I love my set and use it a lot just because I have it. I always take it with me when were traveling because it's so compact and I can use them for both circular needles and individually as 'jumper' needles. Otherwise I'm always forgetting a particular size. Good luck with yours and be sure to let us ll know how they do. --Linda


Thank you Linda, you have set my mind at rest, plus the other ladies that have said they like theirs too. It is quite expensive to buy the more up market needles as the exchange rate puts them out of my price range. I only like metal needles
although I have not tried the painted wooden ones I did buy some bamboo ones and have only used them once they do not slip enough for me. Thanks again for the your reply Diane


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought a large set of Chai Goo (sp?) last year and love them. I just check them periodically for tightness. The flexible red cable is wonderful.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I received the Boye as a gift - I find they're not horrible, but I hardly ever use them. I also have a set of Denise which I dislike. Not that either have come apart on me, they're just not comfortable & the cords are not flexible enough. I bought a singe Chia Goo & find it better, bought a couple of Nova cubics that I like. I'll keep searching for the perfect needle for me. Never heard of Signature, so I checked them out, wow, they ARE expensive.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> I too have Boye's that my husband bought me in the 70's when they came in 2 sets one sizes 1-5 for 11.00 and the other set 6-15 for 19.00 never use anything else. Do come undone because I lost the thing to tighten them with.


I have the same two sets and I got them in the 60's..Using them now on a huge afghan because my Addi's couldn't withstand the "push and pull" of moving 300 stcs around (lots of cables and patterns).


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

The coloring in the wood needle are laminated, not painted.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

PattyAnn said:


> I too have Boye's that my husband bought me in the 70's when they came in 2 sets one sizes 1-5 for 11.00 and the other set 6-15 for 19.00 never use anything else. Do come undone because I lost the thing to tighten them with.


Use a safety pin instead. Sometimes one of those is closer to me than the thingy in the needles' case, and it works good enough for me.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey if anybody doesn't want their Boye aluminum Needlemaster set, send it my way, I could always use extras for my WIPs! I'm just sayin'.... 

:XD:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Haven't read all the replies but need to get on with my day. So if I am repeating someone else's suggestion ignore this.

Boye needles are fine needles it is the mechanism of screwing the tips onto the cable--the twisting of a heavy project is bound to unscrew the connection and when it does it means dropped stitches--not a good thing. So better for much lighter and smaller projects. (Using the little "key" provided does help--fyi if you loose it, a safety pin works)

First to come out with this great idea of locking the tip to the cable, are the Denise needles that "click" together never separating but the downfall is they are all plastic and the mechanism doesn't allow for sizes smaller than size 5 (American) otherwise they are my favorites. 

Addi Clic came out a few years ago--I have not tried them yet but I would say they are of the best quality, metal vs plastic but very pricy--you can give them a try--they are sold singly and some on-line web stores may sell trial kits, Webs for one.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a Denise interchangeable that kept coming apart...I sent back the one cord and to my delight they sent me a total new set of cords..(6)...Apparently during the manufacturing at one point of time, their gauge was off by fractions of an inch causing the cords to get disconnected from the knitting heads. Good for Denise...At least they stand by their product


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

horse said:


> I had a Denise interchangeable that kept coming apart...I sent back the one cord and to my delight they sent me a total new set of cords..(6)...Apparently during the manufacturing at one point of time, their gauge was off by fractions of an inch causing the cords to get disconnected from the knitting heads. Good for Denise...At least they stand by their product


I just have a question about the Denise interchangeables. I looked at them at AC Moore and the cord looked to me to be very stiff. Of course it was really hard to look at them very well, they didn't make it very easy, but that is another story. Just wondering about the cables on these.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

SandyC said:


> I just have a question about the Denise interchangeables. I looked at them at AC Moore and the cord looked to me to be very stiff. Of course it was really hard to look at them very well, they didn't make it very easy, but that is another story. Just wondering about the cables on these.


They are plastic cords and are a little stiff. I have no problem using them and I like the fact that they do not come apart unless I want them to and I don't have to use anything extra to lock them in place. I think the cords are more flexible than some of the plastic round needles I have with the cords permanently attached. They are really stiff. The Denise are more flexible than those.


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I love my Denise needles. If I am knitting a lot of stitches, the cords can be a little difficult but nothing that would prevent me from using them.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I completely agree about the Denise interchangeable needles.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the same problem SUCH a huge disappointment...


----------



## Karen561 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you put a small piece of plastic film over the threads they seem to stay tighter without the worry of stripping the threads.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> They are plastic cords and are a little stiff. I have no problem using them and I like the fact that they do not come apart unless I want them to and I don't have to use anything extra to lock them in place. I think the cords are more flexible than some of the plastic round needles I have with the cords permanently attached. They are really stiff. The Denise are more flexible than those.


the same with the Addis, that's why I like them. Just lock them in and they stay.


----------

